# Morels



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

went out hunting Morels today and found about 50 in an hour and a half


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

Is that with a .30/06 or a 12 Ga? 

You gonna cook 'em or smoke 'em?


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

*Dem thar Fungus are Amongus*

and gonna bread and fry 'em up ........


----------



## saltandsand (Nov 29, 2007)

Oh thair so dammit goot in dear stew too.


----------

